# help! bf, pp o and conception! UPDATE POST #10



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

oh dear! my youngest is only 10 weeks old and i am almost positive i've o'ed!










i've practiced ecological bf'ing with all my children. through some difficulties i learned i have an hindmilk imbalance. so with my littlest child i did/do the block feeding, and i had to stop letting baby comfort nurse. he is my only child that has ever used a pacifier. he also will co-sleep most of the night and nurse only once or twice, while the other kids were always attached to the boob all night long. so with my other children i did not get pp af until they were around 15-18 months old. goodness this is getting long!

a few days ago i was feeling a bit crampy, crabby and, well, _lubed._







i had a bit of pink tinged stretchy ewcm. i figured i was spotting or starting af. dh and i dtd that night. the next day i was feeling very amorous and there was more ewcm. i checked my cervix and it was soft, high, wet and open. i had been checking it periodically to make sure i was healed from birth. then 1 more day of ewcm. i am dry and cervix is low, closed and firm.

dear me, but i do believed i o'ed and might have conceived!







i won't be able to test for about a week though. any comments and support would be very welcome!


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

That does sound like you O'd. *hugs*


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Unless you were temping there is no way to know for sure you o'd. At only 10 weeks post partum, any secondary possible fertility signs could just be hormones regulating etc....and if you had been poking at your cervix periodically that could've caused the pink mucus. I wouldn't panic yet. It is always possible but ((hugs)), only time will tell.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

If you know your fertility signs, knew you were fertile, and ignored them, and had unprotected sex, then yes, you very well could be pregnant. It's a risk you took when you had sex. If you're not wanting another now, I would suggest temping & charting, and using some sort of birth control.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

thank you for your feedback









dh and i discussed things and have decided it would be a good idea to purchase a pearly or lady comp. i really wasn't expecting a return of fertility, given my pp history, and the fact that i bled for 5 weeks after birth, and have been spotting off and on.

i'm positive the pink spotting was not from checking my cervix or dtd, since i hadn't done either for around 2 weeks. and to clarify my post, when we dtd, i wasn't aware that i could be fertile, i felt af-ish.







i feel very foolish indeed.

dh and i want more children, but i will lose my milk if i get pg, and i would be heartbroken to supplement my baby. oh well, i won't worry about that now.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

are you sure you'll lose your milk? I lost some but only because of starting solids. Some women don't lose any, some do.









hope for the best for your family


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

yes, i'm sure. i lose my milk every time!


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I have read that when your cycles first come back they are generally annovulatory, and/or you have a short lp so no implantation. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh, I'll be thinking of you!







I can sympathize, I lose my milk in pregnancy, too. I keep very close tabs on my cervix & fertility & was pretty shocked when it seemed I ovulated a few weeks ago, before ever having my 1st PPAF (and lo & behold, 8 days later I did have my 1st PPAF). However, my baby was 10 months, & we hadn't DTD recently. We don't use BC because I'm so used to not ovulating until after my babies reach 1 yr old that I could easily end up worried & in your exact situation.

Anyway, I feel dumb for talking all about myself.







I just wanted to know that I'm sympathizing, and thinking good thoughts for you! I look forward to hearing the outcome in the coming week(s) .


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

how are things zjande?

well, some good news for me! af arrived this afternoon!







i bought a pg test yesterday, but decided to hang on to it for a few days. so happy i did!

dh and i are debating whether we should start manual charting, or if we are going to take the lazy way out and purchase a ladycomp/pearly.









we want to wait until our lo is around 2 and weaned before we try again.









thanks so very much you lovely mamas!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm glad things worked out for you!









Have you read Taking Charge Of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler? If you plan to do sympto-thermal charting it's a really good resource, and she discusses post-partum charting.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks!









i love that book! (and i do own it) i do know how to chart properly. for a couple years i have been using fertility friend to record my secondary fertility signs. waking up to temp is my weak point though. actually temping in general is my weak point. dh and i decided last week it be worth it for our situation to buy a ladycomp. now to not get pg while saving up for one!


----------

